
Local Software Teams - pixelfeeder
http://geeksnearbyme.com/
======
pixelfeeder
This is v0.5, where we decided to launch early in order to seed the database.
In v1.0 we'll have a map and some other features that will make it easier for
people to find and hire software teams in your area.

